# Upgrade to Edge from Roamio pro?



## Bane7

Hi all,

I've had a Roamio pro (Cable xfinity) for probably 10 years. I just go the offer from Tivo to upgrade to an Edge. Is it worth the upgrade? I've had some problems with minis and roamio, do they work better with the edge?

Thanks


----------



## dianebrat

NO, no, run as fast as you can from that offer, the Roamio Pro is the most reliable, most compatible "chevy smallblock V8" of all Tivos, that is not an upgrade, you can keep the Roamio running forever and you can replace the drive quickly and cheaply, you can choose between TE3 and Te4 which you can not do in an Edge.

The Edge is not an improvement.


----------



## rmd3003

I just upgraded from Roamio Pro (which works great by the way) to Edge. Price was too good to resist. It's been a few days but everything works great so far and I have no issues. I also replaced my old Mini with Mini Lux and this new setup is flying. I'm serious - I love it. Yes, TE4 is different from TE3 but a few days later you are OK. But that's just me.


----------



## Bane7

Any reason I can't run both together? Obviously I would have to get another cable card from comcast.


----------



## cwoody222

Bane7 said:


> Any reason I can't run both together? Obviously I would have to get another cable card from comcast.


No reason at all.

As long as they’re both on your account and the same network, they’re fully compatible with each other.


----------



## slowbiscuit

It's not an upgrade OP, it's a worse UI on a faster and less reliable box.


----------



## ybtrue

I got the same offer...$500 off of the All-In service...I guess I will pass and keep the Roamio Pro.


----------



## TiVotion

Just came here to ask the same question since I just got the offer. I thought, wow, it brings the price down to $449 with All-In. But if it's better all around to keep the Roamio Pro, I'll pass as well. Being able to keep TE3 is important to me as is being able to swap drives easily if it dies. I've also got a bunch of Minis in the house.


----------



## CheezWiz

They keep hammering me with these same offers, it is either an Edge for $50 or full price for the edge and Lifetime for $50. Been getting them since before Christmas. They must really want the Roamios gone.


----------



## brobin

I'm considering the Edge too. I already use TE4 so that's not an issue for me. The only reason to switch to the Edge for me would be to get faster response from the UI, faster access to Prime Video/Netflix, and, most importantly, more reliable connections to the Mini's (A92's & A93's). All to often the mini's don't see the Roamio+ till I go through the whole netconnect/reboot dance. Just last night there was an "Emergency Alert" from Comcast. After it was over one of the mini's could watch live but couldn't see any recordings. Would the Edge solve this problem?


----------



## MrDell

brobin said:


> After it was over one of the mini's could watch live but couldn't see any recordings. Would the Edge solve this problem?


I wish I could tell you for sure, but in my case I had an A93 Mini paired with a Bolt (which is fairly responsive), and I just upgraded to a new Lux because the A93 took forever to load recordings and the guide. Not sure if all these software upgrades through the years is just too much for the older hardware in the A93 and slows them down. I am not saying the Edge won't be an improvement in speed, but maybe all you need to do is upgrade your Mini. It worked for me.


----------



## rmd3003

Edge with Mini Lux is great (I've got one on sale @ Amazon for $175). On the other side Mini A93 with Edge is not that good (it's ok).


----------



## brobin

Thank you MrDell & rmd3003 for your replies. I have 11 A92/A93 mini's so I prefer not to invest that much in upgrading those. I think I'll just stick with the Roamio's for now.


----------



## Bane7

Can the edge stream recordings from a Roamio? I tried to search, but I'm probably not getting my search phrased correctly.

Edit: I found it, not sure how I initially missed the devices menu item.


----------



## dianebrat

Bane7 said:


> Can the edge stream recordings from a Roamio? I tried to search, but I'm probably not getting my search phrased correctly.


Yes, as long as they both have active Tivo service.


----------



## natallica

I'm still on a Premiere Elite and considering this upgrade. Thoughts?


----------



## rmd3003

natallica said:


> I'm still on a Premiere Elite and considering this upgrade. Thoughts?


Get it, why not. I got it a week ago and very happy. Works great.


----------



## tommage1

rmd3003 said:


> Get it, why not


Well there are a lot of reasons "why not". I'll leave it up to whomever reads to check forums for the reasons. For the person with the Premiere, maybe. Can always return within 30 days. For those with a Roamio it's a downgrade IMO, too many issues, 2.5" drive, TE4 only. For those with a Bolt, not a whole lot of difference. If someone REALLY wants an Edge this is probably as cheap as you will every see new with litetime direct from Tivo. Would take $300 for ME to even consider (maybe used someday). Considering you can get lifetime Roamio and Bolt for around $200, even $450 plus tax too much for me for a problematic device.


----------



## pl1

tommage1 said:


> For those with a Bolt, not a whole lot of difference.


The Bolt (except for the Bolt OTA only model) can downgrade to TE3, which is not an option with the Edge. So, there is that.


----------



## tommage1

pl1 said:


> The Bolt (except for the Bolt OTA only model) can downgrade to TE3, which is not an option with the Edge. So, there is that.


Yep, another reason NOT to get an Edge.


----------



## slowbiscuit

natallica said:


> I'm still on a Premiere Elite and considering this upgrade. Thoughts?


Ebay Roamio Plus/Pro lifetime for $200 or less. I also had an Elite, the Roamio is a nice upgrade with 6 tuners vs. 4. The Edge is still not worth the price given the drawbacks listed here.

They will blow these out for less at some point as they exit the hardware biz.


----------



## bcrider

Glad I came here first. I too got an offer for $500 off lifetime and coming from a 4 tuner Premiere XL4, thought I might get the Edge as an additional box, but now not so sure. I duplicate the harddrive onto a brand new one every 3-4 years so I've yet to have any problems with the XL4 but am constantly using TiVo Minis so I can watch things using QuickMode... sounds like I should pass on Edge. I wonder if there's some new hardware coming out soon to replace Edge?


----------



## MrDell

bcrider said:


> I wonder if there's some new hardware coming out soon to replace Edge?


I often ask myself that same question! The way they are reducing prices on the edge it seems almost certain something new is on the horizon. I was also tempted to scoop up an Edge but I am tiptoeing lightly to see what happens.


----------



## tommage1

MrDell said:


> I often ask myself that same question! The way they are reducing prices on the edge it seems almost certain something new is on the horizon. I was also tempted to scoop up an Edge but I am tiptoeing lightly to see what happens.


I have an OPINION on this. Seems to me Tivo is phasing out the consumer part of the business. From what I see DVRs are becoming obsolete (though I like them a LOT). The cable card issue (ie many cable cos don't really support them much anymore, even moving many channels to IPTV) leads me to think Tivo will NOT be creating any new DVR type products. I think they are dumping what they have. I think they are offering huge discount on the lifetime so people paying for it cannot complain TOO much if support goes away, by the cable cos or Tivo themselves. If there was a Vegas line on Tivo producing a new model DVR I'd be betting against it.

Hope I'm wrong. Hope they will at least support the devices we have now for a decent amount of time (though many things getting worse not better, Edge especially buggy). I would not be investing an substantial amount of money in any Tivo DVR. And would not be counting on any new devices, at least nothing like the DVRs many know and love.


----------



## tommage1

bcrider said:


> I duplicate the harddrive onto a brand new one every 3-4 years so I've yet to have any problems with the XL4


A really smart thing to do if you care about keeping what is currently on the Tivo. Could probably get away with 5-6 years (or a bit more more) since Premiere uses a 3.5" drive, but cost effective way to keep things going. Probably $10-20 a year average cost to replace drive every 5 years or so (or 3-4 if you REALLY want to be safe). If you had a Bolt or Edge with 2.5" drive might want to do the replacement every 2-3 years. Or just stay away from Bolt/Edge.


----------



## MrDell

tommage1 said:


> I have an OPINION on this. Seems to me Tivo is phasing out the consumer part of the business. From what I see DVRs are becoming obsolete (though I like them a LOT). The cable card issue (ie many cable cos don't really support them much anymore, even moving many channels to IPTV) leads me to think Tivo will NOT be creating any new DVR type products. I think they are dumping what they have. I think they are offering huge discount on the lifetime so people paying for it cannot complain TOO much if support goes away, by the cable cos or Tivo themselves. If there was a Vegas line on Tivo producing a new model DVR I'd be betting against it.


I have to agree with you…. And I will miss the DVR technology also. Things are changing quite quickly and when you throw in all the streaming services that are popping up who knows where we are heading. Talk about streaming…. Some of their content is very good and many people are signing up. If you are in an area that is good for OTA and you have an OTA Tivo, another alternative is receiving OTA and choose your favorite streaming service and ditch cable all together! May be tough for sports fans though.


----------



## SMB-IL

Thanks all for helping make this decision for me. I'll get a new drive for Roamio Pro rather than an Edge. TE4 is a deal breaker for me. I tried it for about a week and could not WAIT to get back to TE3. That was a few years ago, but I doubt it's changed much -- they seemed pretty proud of it at the time.


----------

